# brought my topshot to work



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Just a little early morning hunt with one of my favorite setups my custom gp03 topshot fitted with single 1745 tubes a tried and true dependable setup takes a squirrel 50 feet away with a clean shot to the head


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Good shot ! Maybe i should try the topshot.. are there any cons to this frame ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

zippo said:


> Good shot ! Maybe i should try the topshot.. are there any cons to this frame ?


Not that I'm aware of


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooting your in Tampa aren't you i'm only about 35 miles north of you :wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome back, OPM! Nice shot on that tree rat.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is your employer taking applications . I'm in . Nice shooting , nice slingshot .


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Just a little early morning hunt with one of my favorite setups my custom gp03 topshot fitted with single 1745 tubes a tried and true dependable setup takes a squirrel 50 feet away with a clean shot to the head GOPR0145.JPG


Love GPO3 its what my other bill hays catty is made from. The topshots never fail and there size is perfect for taking to work ha


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice shot. Been awhile since I've had an opportunity at a squirrel. They bolt at the slightest noise, tree to tree in an endless forest if trees! Haha, good eating. Your posts always give me hope.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shooting and I like the top shot with those single tubes. I always like your pics man. Keep up the good work.

Njones


----------

